# Old Packard Bell IMedia Upgrade...



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm considering a processor upgrade to my old Packard Bell IMedia PC ( Exact model number lost to history books I'm afraid... ) which originally came with Windows XP MCE 2005.

The current processor is a Intel® Pentium® D Processor 805 (2M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 533 MHz FSB).

I'd like to upgrade to the Intel® Pentium® Processor Extreme Edition 840 (2M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB).

My question is this:
Is the mobo locked to the old processor only or can I upgrade freely?​Thanks in advance,


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It depends on the motherboard. What's the model number on it?


----------



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

SpywareDr said:


> It depends on the motherboard. What's the model number on it?


 I took this with CPU-Z. I think it should answer your question & then some:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2823prrehuuqd1n/Snip1.PNG
​Thanks,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the nearest board I can find is 

Gigabyte Socket LGA775 Motherboard

P/N: GA-8TRC410MNF-RH

CPU
Socket LGA775

Slots
1 PCI Express 16X1
1 PCI Express 1X1
2 PCI Bus slots

Back I/O Ports
2 PS2
1 VGA port
4 USB 2.0 ports
1 RJ-45 Ethernet port
1 S/PDIF
1 IEE1394
Audio Ports
did you try running speccy Speccy - System Information - Free Download it may provide you a little more info but there is no guarantee


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

ga-8trc410mnf-rh specs


> CPU
> Processor Support Socket LGA 775
> * Pentium D Dual-Core, Pentium 4, Celeron D


pcmech forums > GA-8TRC41OM-NF


> CPU Support
> Intel Pentium D Dual Core Technology
> Intel® Pentium® Hyper-Threading Technology (HT Technology) with FMB Performance 2005 support
> Intel® Pentium® 4 processor in an LGA775 socket with an 800 MHz system bus, 2.8Ghz to 3.8 GHz or higher
> Intel® Celeron® (D) processor in an LGA775 socket with a 533 MHz system bus, 2.8 GHz or higher


----------



## joe7894 (May 14, 2012)

Hmm.....
I'm confused as to the direction your replies are taking...
I just want to know if the Extreme Edition processor would work in a straight swap!
Perhaps I've missed something!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have cpu z still there check which cpu it shows then see the above post by SpywareDr


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's use Mobo/Bios made for them. What CPU's are/are nor compatible can be very difficult to accurately determine.
"usually" any CPU that was offered for a particular model will be compatible.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

From what I can see, since the GA-8TRC410MNF-RH supports both Hyper-Threading and an 800 MHz system bus, it should support the Intel Pentium Processor Extreme Edition 840. Note that it does pull 40 more watts than your Intel Pentium D Processor 805.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Another way to check what model pc you have is to check system in control panel or you can go to hp's web site and see if they will detect the systemthrough their support section of the site. Click this link HP Drivers and Downloads for Printers, Scanners and More | HP ® Support
Then select Detect my pc and install the software from hp and you should get the model number of your pc.


----------

